

Show HN: Hack the game of finding friends to eat with - shotti
http://hungry.am

======
seanmccann
I love the concept of this. I travel a lot and sometimes find it difficult to
arrange a dinner with old friends on short notice. I'd especially like it when
I get hungry late at night but don't want to bother anybody specific.

~~~
shotti
Thank you so much for your feedback! I'd love to hear more honest feedbacks
from you. Bon Appetit:)

